# Super Triple Ferret/Critter Nation?



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I really want to see if someone has ever at least attempted to combine two TFNs. Googled it to no avail. 

Does anyone even have a triple? Is it stable? Worth it?

I'm looking into it for my cat. (Long story. I'll post a separate feed on request.) But I can imagine it would be awesome for any other animal that can live in a FN.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Also, if anyone has ever combined more than two D/TFNs, I'm interested in finding out about that. It seems like the sky's the limit with these modular cages, but I want to see how big you can make this without compromising the structural integrity or resorting to building a rat/ferret/etc room.


----------



## Zoreo (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that a 2 x 3 setup with the Ferret Nations would be great, but I'd recommend using zip ties, especially if it's for a cat! ;D


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

If you search up on google images _six critter nation _and go down 9 lines three across there is a picture of a 3x3 ferret nation but it was the only one I could find.


----------



## amadeo395 (Feb 12, 2016)

The recommendation by Midwest is to go no more than 3 high. They get too wobbly after that.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

amadeo395 said:


> The recommendation by Midwest is to go no more than 3 high. They get too wobbly after that.


And that recommendation is for small animals. Cats can cause a lot more stress on stability.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I am quite curious why one would put their cat in a cage oO

But maybe try http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/cat/
http://foter.com/explore/indoor-cat-cages-enclosures
http://www.mypetcages.com/group.asp?grp=6

The largest I think I have seen is a triple connected to two other triples. I'd prob use zip ties to help secure it and make it more stable. But I imagine it depends on the size of the cat and how active they are.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

moonkissed said:


> I am quite curious why one would put their cat in a cage oO
> 
> But maybe try http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/cat/
> http://foter.com/explore/indoor-cat-cages-enclosures
> ...


Well some cats, I know, are like dogs that need to be crated/confined when you're out. Lol


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I've considered putting foster cats in a DFN or DCN. Just take out the middle level and use the shelves. I can't let a foster cat loose in the house because my cat will get territorial.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I considered a TCN. I research it, saw some...I'm 100% sure it would be stable too. I didn't do it because I was scared that a rat would fall from the top when I open the cage as they always rush to climb it up from the outside. But totally doable in my opinion.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I looked into the triple high ones, but because I am short, I decided it would be too hard for me to manage it... cleaning, everything I would need a ladder basically lol. I have seen pics of two double critter nations... They combined them by welding out a hole in the bottom level of the two (large enough for a rat to move through) and lining it with a plastic guard so the wires weren't exposed... So basically two cages next to each other with a pass-through at the bottom. I thought it looked great. I think they had removed the floor of the top DCNs so it was more open to allow for branches, ropes, and climbing stuff as well.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> I am quite curious why one would put their cat in a cage oO
> 
> But maybe try http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/cat/
> http://foter.com/explore/indoor-cat-cages-enclosures
> ...


I was going to post the whole thing, but this thread on a different forum pretty much explains why I'm crating my cat, as well as why I'm not wasting my money on another cage. (Basically, the DFN is the same size as a cat crate.)
Same user name, BTW.

http://www.catforum.com/#/forumsite/20540/topics/357825?page=1


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't even want to think about cleaning TCN, sometimes it takes me 2 hours just to clean a single. How do you even reach the top to clean it? I'm 5'8" and my single including the stand is as tall as my hip.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> I don't even want to think about cleaning TCN, sometimes it takes me 2 hours just to clean a single. How do you even reach the top to clean it? I'm 5'8" and my single including the stand is as tall as my hip.


Oh yeah. I would never do it for rats - especially for a 3x2. Too messy. But my cat would be much easier to keep up after.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> I am quite curious why one would put their cat in a cage oO.


It's also good for rehabilitating ferals or nervous cats. I have a cat we took in at my clinic that didn't leave her cage for a year. Her door was always open but she was too scared from the change. In due time when I get my own place I plan on taking her with me and using my DCN as a transition into a new environment.

And regarding your question, I think two DCNs or one DCN and a SCN would be good as well.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

RatAtat2693 said:


> I was going to post the whole thing, but this thread on a different forum pretty much explains why I'm crating my cat, as well as why I'm not wasting my money on another cage. (Basically, the DFN is the same size as a cat crate.)
> Same user name, BTW.
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/357825-crating-cat.html


...


----------

